# Google- Probiotics help prevent stomach upsets from antibiotics - guardian.co.uk



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Probiotics help prevent stomach upsets from antibioticsguardian.co.uk, UK - <nobr>2 hours ago</nobr>It also says probiotics may help reduce the symptoms of *irritable bowel syndrome*, and may help babies with eczema. But there's less research looking at *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

